# Devestator centurions. are they OP?



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

so i played my first few games with the new codex and i though i would try out the dev centurions, i played both games against ig and thought that they really wouldnt do much. here is how i out fitted them at 1500 points.
first game. 2 grav 1 x las
2nd game 2 grav.
with a landriader flamers.

no i would have thought that their range would be a problem. but i turned out the its really not..in the first game they just walked up the board, which gave them a threat of 30" on the 2nd game i moved the LR 6" dis 6" and fired so a threat range of 36", now you probably thinking how do i think this is op?
well i gave them tigeruis and with his amazing rolls on divination, presience, i think foreboding(ignores cover) and on the fist game re roll saves on the 2nd 4+ invul.

so the centurions killed a lemon russ in 1 turn! i got rerolls to hit rerolls to damage, 4 6" and it didnt matter how many time we rolled and rerolled we just kept killing a tank a turn, even if they got a cover save which at this stage is unclear with the ignores cover power it made no difference. so buy turn 3 no tanks left.. so i move on to the ifnatry. at 12" i was getting 10shots rerolling and then 18 shots from the bolter re rolling to hit(if i did this correctly) i was killing 15 guardsmen a turn. even with there buff from tiggy is was still killing 10+ at 12 inches.

so my questions are..
1? do you think they are OP?
2: do you think the points reflect their damage out put? (i believe yes its fair)
3: do you think it was just the combo of tiggy that made them op?

p.s if you think i got lucky with the powers..no with his rules you can basically choose what powers you want..6 chance to get what you want is pretty easy.

i would love to hear you thoughts.
cheers


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

600 points should do pretty well anytime though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Centurions....OP?...............is this a really bad joke?, the unit is a really bad joke, but that's besides the point.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Centurions....OP?...............is this a really bad joke?, the unit is a really bad joke, but that's besides the point.


no its just a question? and why is the unit a really bad joke?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive personally got 2 squads of 3, that 3 with lascannons, and ml and 3 with gravs and ml, i found there damage output to be fantastic , but found if correctly played can be taken out pretty fast, in one game i was playing csm he got first turn and took them out with a vindi in short order and the 2nd game they survived until turn 3 but weight of fire from an imperial guard army took them out, there really good bullet magnets, for the points cost id say they were fair, your combo of running them with tiggy will i feel make them a much more feared prospect being able to take out nearly anything you choose a turn with all the rerolls. 

i found there a lot of people that hate them and think there a joke, personally they grown on me and i really like them , even the model has grown on me, its not as flexiable as id like but there good fun to paint and i like them.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> ive personally got 2 squads of 3, that 3 with lascannons, and ml and 3 with gravs and ml, i found there damage output to be fantastic , but found if correctly played can be taken out pretty fast, in one game i was playing csm he got first turn and took them out with a vindi in short order and the 2nd game they survived until turn 3 but weight of fire from an imperial guard army took them out, there really good bullet magnets, for the points cost id say they were fair, your combo of running them with tiggy will i feel make them a much more feared prospect being able to take out nearly anything you choose a turn with all the rerolls.
> 
> i found there a lot of people that hate them and think there a joke, personally they grown on me and i really like them , even the model has grown on me, its not as flexiable as id like but there good fun to paint and i like them.


great post! thanks for that commentary! yes i played another game today against orks and again with tiggy they just destroyed whatever they touched. yes i agree with your bullet magnets comment which is why im debating the landraider. so if you have turn1 they stay inside i have turn 1 they dont(yes run the risk of initiative) but what im finding out is that now i can just run naked marines to hold objectives..its a bit boring and if i do lose them well then im pretty screwed.

im also debating how best to back them up..at the moment im running 2 dakka pred(cause i like them) but im struggling with the versatility of the thunder fire cannon, so im thinking of 2 t.f cannons.
and perhaps 2 ironclad dreads in pods. something of a hammer/anvil list.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

fatmantis said:


> perhaps 2 ironclad dreads in pods. something of a hammer/anvil list.


well, if the drop pods still have the same rule as before (with the amount of drop pods that can come in on turn one) then I would get a 3rd drop pod, probably for a tactical squad so that the two dreads can both come down on turn 1.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stella Cadente said:


> Centurions....OP?...............is this a really bad joke?, the unit is a really bad joke, but that's besides the point.


Constructive.



fatmantis said:


> something of a hammer/anvil list.


This is way different than this list, but how I play my DW/BA army. I literally DP in my RAS w/meltas on one side, and Belial w/DW on the other T1. It give my opponent so much to deal with at once that the rest of my army moves up almost un-harassed.

I feel like the Dakka preds would fit in better with this idea, mostly because of their mobility and lack of scatter. I don't have much experience with the TFC, but seeing as how they are a mere 5 points different I would definitely play test both ideas. I shy away from the TFC because I used to face templates all the time against IG I learned to space my models appropriately every time to minimize the effect that blast templates can have on my units. You can't really do that against 2 AC shots and 6 HB shots.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Personally, I haven't had that any troubles with them - I treat them just like a Terminator squad, and use the same units to counter them.

In fact, I would still say that I fear Terminators more, as they at least have their invul. These day's it isn't too hard to counter a 2+ armor save, even with T5. Sure Centurions pack one hell of a punch if they get close or in range, but for the pricetag, I find it fair.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Constructive.
> yeah was a tad pointless wasn't it.
> 
> 
> ...


thunder fire cannons are really useful even more so that they are now barrage. yes the dakka preds are nice, and i still like my hybrid mec list for my ultra marines, asy you say still needs testing.


----------

